# Winter freezing for mobile vans?



## Jim H (Nov 7, 2019)

Hey all! I'm just about to start my mobile coffee van business and I suddenly thought - what about when things start to get freezing outside?

My van will be kept on my driveway overnight so it will certainly get exposed to the cold.

I have a Fracino Contempo 2 Group Semi Auto Dual Fuel espresso machine connected to a pump/water softner unit and water tanks. Clearly, at the end of the day, I will be emptying the water tanks, but should I switch the gas off and then let the coffee machine run dry to avoid all the little pipes freezing? Or would this cause more damage to my coffee machine? Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Jim


----------



## Blaven (Mar 24, 2019)

Jim H said:


> Hey all! I'm just about to start my mobile coffee van business and I suddenly thought - what about when things start to get freezing outside?
> 
> My van will be kept on my driveway overnight so it will certainly get exposed to the cold.
> 
> ...


 Can you run a cable out to the van from your home?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I was going to suggest one of those small electric greenhouse heaters. But even laying a thick blanket over something can be sufficient, depending on the temperature reached, of course.


----------



## Jim H (Nov 7, 2019)

@Blaven I'm getting an external electrical socket fitted to the outside of the house soon. Are you thinking of throwing a heater in there?Could be a good idea. Mind you, I'd need to sell a lot more coffee to cover the electricity bill ?

@MildredMHmm, yes, I could certainly wrap some of the pipes and cover the machine with a blanket. It's got to help a bit, right = ) Do you know if greenhouse heaters are expensive to run?


----------



## Blaven (Mar 24, 2019)

Jim H said:


> @Blaven I'm getting an external electrical socket fitted to the outside of the house soon. Are you thinking of throwing a heater in there?Could be a good idea. Mind you, I'd need to sell a lot more coffee to cover the electricity bill ?
> 
> @MildredMHmm, yes, I could certainly wrap some of the pipes and cover the machine with a blanket. It's got to help a bit, right = ) Do you know if greenhouse heaters are expensive to run?


----------



## Jim H (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks for the link, I´ll be sure to check it out ?


----------



## Blaven (Mar 24, 2019)

40 Watts won't break the bank. Cheaper than your livelihood being compromised by equipment malfunction. We have them in my wife's wardrobe. Stops her shoe collection going mouldy!


----------



## Blaven (Mar 24, 2019)

Blaven said:


> 40 Watts won't break the bank. Cheaper than your livelihood being compromised by equipment malfunction. We have them in my wife's wardrobe. Stops her shoe collection going mouldy!


 Don't forget to unplug before you drive off!


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Get a motorcycle cover?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

-Mac said:


> Get a motorcycle cover?


A hot water tank jacket would work better due to it's insulation properties.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> A hot water tank jacket would work better due to it's insulation properties.


 Really?


----------

